# "Half check" collar



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We just started puppy classes. The trainer is a big fan of "half check" collars. We have not taken Gisgo yet (the first week you go without the puppy!) and so I don't know for certain, but I think they may recommend this for us to try with him as he is a big puller when walking on the lead.

So, I am hoping to gather some information before I go next time!

Does anyone have any experience of these?

We did look at one in their shop, and I am worried that Gisgo would be able to just slip straight out of it when it is loose.....and then he would run onto the road like a flash (especially if there was anyone on the other side that he would like to say "hello" to)

thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use a half check on Weller. They are much kinder than choke chains but care should be taken that it is fitted at the correct size as if it is too tight you could hurt your pup when it tightens or like you say if its too loose they will slip out of it. No puppy should be jerked by any collar as you could cause damage to developing bones and muscles.
So my advice would be that half check collars are good but I would wait until your puppy is older before using one.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My gilrs have half check collars as their every day collars. a half check will only slip off if fitted incorectly. You want it so the chain doesnt dangle off the dogs neck 

For nirmal collar you want n more than 2-3 finges to fit under the collar. for a half check with the chain flat can be 4-5 finger but when the chain is pulled tight you dont want the two rings to meat you wat atlease a finger space but prefrably 2 between the rings. 
If its a collare that has a clip or a buckle you can make it titer as you dont need to slip it over the head. 
My girls gypsy and inca have solid ones so in need to have then looser that echo and deltas so that i can get them off. But inorder to get them off i need to slip each ear through individualy or it just wont come off. 
Some not to clear photos from my phone but i hope you get the idea. 
You just need to fiddle about with it to get it sitting right. 









Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Half check collars can be fine especially for dogs where there is not much difference between their neck and the dogs head. I have used them in the past for previous dogs as they generally sit looser than a normal collar so depending on the dog can be more comfortable for everyday wear.

BUT - I would not use one for training a puppy and would be wary of training classes where they are the norm. I would always recommend using an APDT registered dog trainer as you are guaranteed that no harsh methods will be used:

http://www.apdt.co.uk/local_dog_trainers.asp

Your class might well be fine - but half checks recommended for all would start alarm bells ringing for me.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Griff has a half check collar recommended by our puppy training class and he is coming on leaps and bounds, no problems at all with it at all.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> BUT - I would not use one for training a puppy and would be wary of training classes where they are the norm. I would always recommend using an APDT registered dog trainer as you are guaranteed that no harsh methods will be used:
> 
> http://www.apdt.co.uk/local_dog_trainers.asp
> 
> Your class might well be fine - but half checks recommended for all would start alarm bells ringing for me.


Thank you - that is interesting! The trainer is APDT - she told us that lots of times!!! I will wait to see what she says when she actually sees our gisgo and if she suggests half-check for him then I will ask her more about why!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

susanb said:


> Thank you - that is interesting! The trainer is APDT - she told us that lots of times!!! I will wait to see what she says when she actually sees our gisgo and if she suggests half-check for him then I will ask her more about why!


That is interesting!! As I said they can be fine if they are used to stop a dog backing out of the collar or can be more comfortable for the dog - but any hint of jerking the collar which is how they can be used sound pretty much against the ethos of the APDT. Another link from APDT about loose lead walking:

http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Looselead.pdf


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Most half check now have a bit on them that u can use it as a normal collar. both echo and delta had half checks as puppies.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for that link - useful! I will wait and see what happens - at least I now have some knowledge!


----------

